# Completely Lost, Please Help! (speaker recommendation)



## Texas

Hey guys, here is what I am trying to accomplish. I want to set up a 5.1 surround sound system in my bedroom (college apartment). The main purpose of this system will be used for video games and watching movies on my PS3. I will be using the PS3 as a Bluray player. 

Originally I was just going to buy the Logitech z 5500 system which I believe are computer speakers. But after reading around on these forums I think that you guys might be able to help me get something better for my money that will be upgradeable in the future. Ok so lets get down to business. 

My budget should be maxed at around $500. The space that I am trying to fill isn't really big at all. I have attached a picture of my room dimensions for reference. 

So what do you guys think? Can you help me?


----------



## mdrake

Welcome to the shack. To be honest I do not know of a good 5.1 speaker system for 500.00 except DIY. I will bump this in hopes that someone has an answer.  

Matt


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
500 Dollars for a 5.1 system really would be difficult. It looks like a AVR is also needed in addition to Speakers. I would look at Craigslist and explore DIY as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian

500 dollars is a tough cookie. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Infinity-Primus...mQQptZSpeakers_Subwoofers?hash=item5191f0d194

Get 2 pairs a center isn't necessary.

That puts you at 280. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Panasonic-SA-HE...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item3efec3a269

should end up being around 70. Is a very good budget receiver I used for a few months before my current receiver. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635

Use the sub above to finish off your system

That setup would be very nice for a small room.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Nicely played Siberian. The Dayton is the piece de resistance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrake

Panasonic SA-XR57K Digital is another nice budget receiver.

Matt


----------



## eugovector

If you want a more modern AVR the Onkyo 507 is $250 or less at shoponkyo.com right now. This would give you more modern features and a warranty.

You could save a little on the speakers by going with the 6.5" Insignia Bass Reflex from Best Buy at $84. I've heard these in a couple different settings, and they are quite good for the money. If you wanted to use one as a center, the odd cabinet shape makes it difficult to lay on it's side, but you can get creative with some rubber door stops.

There are less expensive Dayton subs, but for <$50 savings, I wouldn't go with less than the 12".

Don't forget additional cables, speaker wire, etc which should be about $25 @ monoprice.


----------



## lsiberian

eugovector said:


> If you want a more modern AVR the Onkyo 507 is $250 or less at shoponkyo.com right now. This would give you more modern features and a warranty.
> 
> You could save a little on the speakers by going with the 6.5" Insignia Bass Reflex from Best Buy at $84. I've heard these in a couple different settings, and they are quite good for the money. If you wanted to use one as a center, the odd cabinet shape makes it difficult to lay on it's side, but you can get creative with some rubber door stops.
> 
> There are less expensive Dayton subs, but for <$50 savings, I wouldn't go with less than the 12".
> 
> Don't forget additional cables, speaker wire, etc which should be about $25 @ monoprice.


Yeah those Insignia's are nice speakers. I lost my head though. I should have suggested the Behringer 2030p's They are ideal for small spaces and adequate for large ones. 

Just get 2 pairs the Dayton sub and a receiver. You can usually get an HK AVR for around 200.


----------



## Texas

thanks guys for all of the input, but i was really wanting to go 5.1. I know my budget is so low that it's hard to help me but thank you. I mean would I be better off just ordering the Logitech Z 5500?


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> Yeah those Insignia's are nice speakers. I lost my head though. I should have suggested the Behringer 2030p's They are ideal for small spaces and adequate for large ones.
> 
> Just get 2 pairs the Dayton sub and a receiver. You can usually get an HK AVR for around 200.


What about the center channel? And what is a HK AVR, sorry i'm a noob. 

I will have to check my bank account but I might be able to stretch my budget to 800, maybe 1000. I will post later today whether or not that is possible. Thank you


----------



## waldo563

Texas said:


> What about the center channel? And what is a HK AVR, sorry i'm a noob.
> 
> I will have to check my bank account but I might be able to stretch my budget to 800, maybe 1000. I will post later today whether or not that is possible. Thank you


Harmon Kardon Audio Video Receiver. If you watch a lot of movies, you may want to stretch your budget for a matching center channel speaker since it carries most of the dialog. I think with a decent pair of front speakers you may be able to get by without a center but I have not tried that myself.


----------



## eugovector

For 1 dead center between 2 front speakers, a center channel isn't as critical. If you're going to have multiple seats off center, the center become, IMHO, very important.

HK is Harmon Kardon. Often you can find these AVRs refurbed direct from the factory on ebay for a very good price.

If you want to go 5.1, get two pairs of any of the speakers mentioned, and a really cheap pair of speakers for your surrounds. Parts Express has many options under $40/pair, Frys occasionally has low end polks for sale, or just hit up craigslist.

Use 2 good speakers for the fronts, one for the center, put the spare in storage, and use the cheap speakers as your surrounds.

Or, increase you budget to, say, $650, and you'll be in much better shape.

The system that you're building now will be fall better and last you longer than the Computer speakers as it will be more flexible, upgradable, and will grow as your needs grow.


----------



## eugovector

lsiberian said:


> Yeah those Insignia's are nice speakers. I lost my head though. I should have suggested the Behringer 2030p's They are ideal for small spaces and adequate for large ones.


I was going to pitch the Behringers, but figured the cost savings of the Insignias would make more sense.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
An HK AVR is a Harman Kardon AV Receiver. You are going to need an Receiver to provide amplification to drive your Speakers and the HK's are one of the cheapest solutions out there.

If you could stretch your budget to 1000 Dollars, it would greatly increase the quality of your Home Theater,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Texas

thanks again you guys for all the help. I will post later today when I have my final budget, from there we can start working on finalizing the actual setup so I can order my parts online. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Texas

Well guys, good news, it looks my budget has increased to $1,000. 

1. I mean to a broke college student $1,000 is a lot of money, so I was just wondering if I could have a decent set up for that amount of money. I mean I don't want to spend that much money if I won't even notice a difference from the Logitech Z-5500.

2. So now with my new budget of max $1,000 could you guys help me put together a 5.1 surround sound system that will last me and be upgradeable in the future.

3. I will need all 5 speakers and the sub, an AVR, and anything else necessary. I will be using my PS3 for Bluray so no need for a DVD player.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdrake

This is nice setup and matches your new budget. 
http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
SVS is tough to beat. Unfortunately, the SBS-01's are now backordered until June. Simply amazing value and a great Speaker. Truly might be worth the wait.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector

The SVS, even before the AVR and not including, are more than his $1000 budget. I know we all love SVS, but they're not a magic bullet.

I'd say:
$450 - 3 pairs of Behringer a2030p
$380 - Onkyo 607 from shoponkyo
$170 - Dayton 12" sub from Parts express
$35 - Cables from Monoprice

$1035 total


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> The SVS, even before the AVR and not including, are more than his $1000 budget. I know we all love SVS, but they're not a magic bullet.
> 
> I'd say:
> $450 - 3 pairs of Behringer a2030p
> $380 - Onkyo 607 from shoponkyo
> $170 - Dayton 12" sub from Parts express
> $35 - Cables from Monoprice
> 
> $1035 total


1. So i'm guessing if I bout 3 Pairs, two would be used for Left and Right Channel, One for center, and Two for the satellite (surround) speakers? and the extra would just be extra in case something broke?

2. Also I typed in "Behringer a2030p" in google and it literally had zero results.

3. I am having trouble finding both the onkyo 607 and dayton 12".

Could you post links to the actual product where I can order all of these parts, I have no clue what I am looking for?

Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The Dayton is the Sub 120. Truly a stellar value. Here is a link:http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635
The Behringer's are here:http://www.markertek.com/Audio-Equipment/Speakers/2-Way-Speakers/Behringer-USA/B2030P.xhtml
Believe it was the A that caused problems with your search.

The Behringer's are a great value, but at only 75 Dollars more, the SVS would be great if they were available before June.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector

Yep, on the Behringers, brain was thinking b, hands were typing a.

Onkyo, go to shoponkyo.com, sign up, and you'll see the refurb prices.

Unless, I'm missing something, the SVS speakers will end up being $629 + $100 or more shipping. $729+ vs $450 for the Behringers.


----------



## Texas

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Dayton is the Sub 120. Truly a stellar value. Here is a link:http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635
> The Behringer's are here:http://www.markertek.com/Audio-Equipment/Speakers/2-Way-Speakers/Behringer-USA/B2030P.xhtml
> Believe it was the A that caused problems with your search.
> 
> The Behringer's are a great value, but at only 75 Dollars more, the SVS would be great if they were available before June.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thank you for the links I appreciate that. But unfortunately I am looking for something now as opposed to June, also the other ones look like they are cheaper. Thank you though.



eugovector said:


> Yep, on the Behringers, brain was thinking b, hands were typing a.
> 
> Onkyo, go to shoponkyo.com, sign up, and you'll see the refurb prices.
> 
> Unless, I'm missing something, the SVS speakers will end up being $629 + $100 or more shipping. $729+ vs $450 for the Behringers.


Aren't the Behringer "monitors"? I don't know what that means I just know that they usually use those for audio production on computers. So are those still good speakers for a TV surround sound system. Thanks sorry I'm just not very knowledgeable about this.


----------



## lsiberian

Texas said:


> Thank you for the links I appreciate that. But unfortunately I am looking for something now as opposed to June, also the other ones look like they are cheaper. Thank you though.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the Behringer "monitors"? I don't know what that means I just know that they usually use those for audio production on computers. So are those still good speakers for a TV surround sound system. Thanks sorry I'm just not very knowledgeable about this.


Monitors make great home theater speakers because seating is usually on a good angle with the fronts. Plus they give great quality at a lower price due to a higher volume of sales. Remember your music and movies are mixed with monitors. Monitors are limited in large rooms, but most home theater rooms aren't too large for monitors.

Don't fold to the peer pressure of increasing your budget most of us here had much worse systems to start off our hobby so you are ahead of the curve. Plus that 500 is better saved for something else. If you build the system I suggest below you'll be pretty well setup and will have a better setup than any home theater in a box you could have bought. Few big box stores(like Best Buy and Fry's) will carry a better system than yours. Plus those Behringers can be modded to hi-fi quality when you get the space to do those sorts of things. This setup is literally primed for upgrades when you get the itch and is a very good start. I honestly wish I had this system to start my hobby off. 

The following list includes the receiver I use with full HD audio support, Speakers that best most home theater setups and the cables you'll need to hook up your ps3 and speakers.

1 HK AVR 247 for the receiver $190link 
1 pair of Behringer 2030p for the front$130 link
1 pair of Dayton SAT-BK for the surrounds(go on sides not on rear wall) $40 link
1 Dayton Sub120 $150link
2 hdmi cables 8 dollarslink
1 speaker wire 100ft spool 12 dollars link

There is your parts list


----------



## eugovector

lsiberian said:


> Plus those Behringers can be modded to hi-fi quality when you get the space to do those sorts of things.


I've seen this mentioned before, and may have even asked it before, but can you link to a discussion of these mods?

Thanks.


----------



## lsiberian

eugovector said:


> I've seen this mentioned before, and may have even asked it before, but can you link to a discussion of these mods?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/28117-wmaxs-behringer-2030p-mod-list.html

Started a thread with the mods. One step is to fix leaks the other is to make a constraint layer system.


----------



## eugovector

lsiberian said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/28117-wmaxs-behringer-2030p-mod-list.html
> 
> Started a thread with the mods. One step is to fix leaks the other is to make a constraint layer system.


Thanks, I should have started with a forums search, although about 45 minutes of googling revealed several of wmax's (Chris') original posts. We need more posts in that mod thread to pump the google juice.

I have a pair of 2031a on the way that I got for a steal. If we ever get possession of our new house and I can get the podcast/studio up and running, I'll have to do a video of similar mods on those. May have to pick your or Chris' brain on the matter to make sure I get it right before promoting it to everyone and their brother via YouTube (I'm not experienced much in DIY speakers).


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> Monitors make great home theater speakers because seating is usually on a good angle with the fronts. Plus they give great quality at a lower price due to a higher volume of sales. Remember your music and movies are mixed with monitors. Monitors are limited in large rooms, but most home theater rooms aren't too large for monitors.
> 
> Don't fold to the peer pressure of increasing your budget most of us here had much worse systems to start off our hobby so you are ahead of the curve. Plus that 500 is better saved for something else. If you build the system I suggest below you'll be pretty well setup and will have a better setup than any home theater in a box you could have bought. Few big box stores(like Best Buy and Fry's) will carry a better system than yours. Plus those Behringers can be modded to hi-fi quality when you get the space to do those sorts of things. This setup is literally primed for upgrades when you get the itch and is a very good start. I honestly wish I had this system to start my hobby off.
> 
> The following list includes the receiver I use with full HD audio support, Speakers that best most home theater setups and the cables you'll need to hook up your ps3 and speakers.
> 
> 1 HK AVR 247 for the receiver $190link
> 1 pair of Behringer 2030p for the front$130 link
> 1 pair of Dayton SAT-BK for the surrounds(go on sides not on rear wall) $40 link
> 1 Dayton Sub120 $150link
> 2 hdmi cables 8 dollarslink
> 1 speaker wire 100ft spool 12 dollars link
> 
> There is your parts list


I am hesitant about buying anything refurbished so if I bought the HK AVR 247 new would that be worth the money? Also I didn't know you could get surround sound from the PS3 via HDMI, I thought it had to be optical for some reason. 

Also what is full HD audio support, I have never heard of HD Audio?

Also no center channel? 

Thank you


----------



## lsiberian

Texas said:


> I am hesitant about buying anything refurbished so if I bought the HK AVR 247 new would that be worth the money? Also I didn't know you could get surround sound from the PS3 via HDMI, I thought it had to be optical for some reason.
> 
> Also what is full HD audio support, I have never heard of HD Audio?
> 
> Also no center channel?
> 
> Thank you


Refurbished is the way to buy receivers. HK gives a full warranty and can take a full 7.1 signal. The PS3 has the ability to pass 7.1 via hdmi to a receiver capable of handling it. HK gives a full warranty and has good support for their refurbs. 

New the equal receiver costs around 600 via amazon. Meaning you could buy 3 refurbs for 1 new receiver.


----------



## Dale Rasco

The problem with the PS3 is dependent on which model you have. If you have one of the older "fat" models then it will not bitstream and HD codec such as DTS-HD-Master Audio or Dolby TrueHD. If you have one of the newer "slim" models you are good to go. Both will output surround via HDMI.


----------



## bambino

Texas said:


> What about the center channel? And what is a HK AVR, sorry i'm a noob.
> 
> I will have to check my bank account but I might be able to stretch my budget to 800, maybe 1000. I will post later today whether or not that is possible. Thank you


If you could stretch the budget to either of those amount your possibilitys will be way better. I'd try to stretch. :sn:


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> Refurbished is the way to buy receivers. HK gives a full warranty and can take a full 7.1 signal. The PS3 has the ability to pass 7.1 via hdmi to a receiver capable of handling it. HK gives a full warranty and has good support for their refurbs.
> 
> New the equal receiver costs around 600 via amazon. Meaning you could buy 3 refurbs for 1 new receiver.


Thank you, so I shouldn't have any worries buying refurb, do i have to buy it somewhere specific to get their full warranty though, 

also about the center speaker? do you think that it is just unnecessary for my setup?



dsr7997 said:


> The problem with the PS3 is dependent on which model you have. If you have one of the older "fat" models then it will not bitstream and HD codec such as DTS-HD-Master Audio or Dolby TrueHD. If you have one of the newer "slim" models you are good to go. Both will output surround via HDMI.


Yes I have the slim model luckily.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lsiberian said:


> Monitors make great home theater speakers because seating is usually on a good angle with the fronts. Plus they give great quality at a lower price due to a higher volume of sales. Remember your music and movies are mixed with monitors. Monitors are limited in large rooms, but most home theater rooms aren't too large for monitors.
> 
> Don't fold to the peer pressure of increasing your budget most of us here had much worse systems to start off our hobby so you are ahead of the curve. Plus that 500 is better saved for something else. If you build the system I suggest below you'll be pretty well setup and will have a better setup than any home theater in a box you could have bought. Few big box stores(like Best Buy and Fry's) will carry a better system than yours. Plus those Behringers can be modded to hi-fi quality when you get the space to do those sorts of things. This setup is literally primed for upgrades when you get the itch and is a very good start. I honestly wish I had this system to start my hobby off.
> 
> The following list includes the receiver I use with full HD audio support, Speakers that best most home theater setups and the cables you'll need to hook up your ps3 and speakers.
> 
> 1 HK AVR 247 for the receiver $190link
> 1 pair of Behringer 2030p for the front$130 link
> 1 pair of Dayton SAT-BK for the surrounds(go on sides not on rear wall) $40 link
> 1 Dayton Sub120 $150link
> 2 hdmi cables 8 dollarslink
> 1 speaker wire 100ft spool 12 dollars link
> 
> There is your parts list


Hello,
I agree with the vast majority of what you are recommending. I even provided links to the Behringer and the Dayton.

That being said, I do not believe it to be peer pressure to advocate different Speakers when the difference in cost is not huge. Speakers are a very subjective thing. And I completely understand that some may prefer the Behringer's over the SVS SBS-01's. I have been abundantly clear that there is a massive backorder with the SBS-01's.

While I might prefer the SVS's, I completely understand that the Behringer is an awesome value and will be a huge step up over HTIB's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> 1 HK AVR 247 for the receiver $190link
> 1 pair of Behringer 2030p for the front$130 link
> 1 pair of Dayton SAT-BK for the surrounds(go on sides not on rear wall) $40 link
> 1 Dayton Sub120 $150link
> 2 hdmi cables 8 dollarslink
> 1 speaker wire 100ft spool 12 dollars link
> 
> There is your parts list


Does anyone else have any input on whether or not this is a good set up. Seems like no one really has anything negative to say about any of the speakers or receiver which is a good thing.

Also, no one has said anything about a center channel speaker.


----------



## mdrake

I honestly have not had any experience with any of the speakers recommended. I do however trust lsiberian's opinions and I have read good things about all the products recommend. I do not think you can go wrong with any of these recommendations and I am confident they will be better than the logic or a HTIB.  

You could wait on the center or get an extra set of Behringer 2030p's to use for the center channel. 

Matt


----------



## Texas

mdrake said:


> I honestly have not had any experience with any of the speakers recommended. I do however trust lsiberian's opinions and I have read good things about all the products recommend. I do not think you can go wrong with any of these recommendations and I am confident they will be better than the logic or a HTIB.
> 
> You could wait on the center or get an extra set of Behringer 2030p's to use for the center channel.
> 
> Matt


Thank you for your input. If i got the extra set of Behringers then I would just use one of them as a center channel right? not both

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian

Texas said:


> Thank you for your input. If i got the extra set of Behringers then I would just use one of them as a center channel right? not both
> 
> Thanks


That is correct.


----------



## lsiberian

Texas said:


> Thank you, so I shouldn't have any worries buying refurb, do i have to buy it somewhere specific to get their full warranty though,
> 
> also about the center speaker? do you think that it is just unnecessary for my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the slim model luckily.


I'd only buy it from the harman audio ebay store. They get shipping discounts and have the best deals. 

you could go with a Marantz 4002 if the 247 just doesn't suite your fancy, but it's about 100 more.


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> I'd only buy it from the harman audio ebay store. They get shipping discounts and have the best deals.
> 
> you could go with a Marantz 4002 if the 247 just doesn't suite your fancy, but it's about 100 more.


Is the Harman Audio Ebay Store the link you posted up earlier?

Also I think the 247 is just fine for what i'm looking for I mean, it seems like it does everything I need it to, although I don't know much.


----------



## mdrake

Texas said:


> Also I think the 247 is just fine for what i'm looking for I mean, it seems like it does everything I need it to, although I don't know much.


One big bonus of the 247 is the pre-out's, which are nice if you down the road you wish to upgrade to external amplifiers. 

Matt


----------



## Texas

mdrake said:


> One big bonus of the 247 is the pre-out's, which are nice if you down the road you wish to upgrade to external amplifiers.
> 
> Matt


hmm seems like the 247 is the way to go then since I can get itfor cheaper and it has pre-outs.

thanks


----------



## lsiberian

Texas said:


> Is the Harman Audio Ebay Store the link you posted up earlier?
> 
> Also I think the 247 is just fine for what i'm looking for I mean, it seems like it does everything I need it to, although I don't know much.


It works fine for me, but it isn't the best thing since sliced bread either. It's good enough in my opinion.


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> It works fine for me, but it isn't the best thing since sliced bread either. It's good enough in my opinion.


As long as it will last me for awhile, is upgradeable, and is able to do 5.1 surround sound it should be fine for me...

Also I am going to need 4 stands to put my speakers on. Any links for that?

thanks


----------



## lsiberian

http://www.racksandstands.com/Sanus-BF-24-B-SY0002.html 

I use these and they are easy to assemble. You only need a phillip's screw driver.


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> http://www.racksandstands.com/Sanus-BF-24-B-SY0002.html
> 
> I use these and they are easy to assemble. You only need a phillip's screw driver.


Do the speakers just sit on top of the stands or do they screw in?

Also you think those stands would be fine for both the Left and Right Channel and the satellites?


----------



## eugovector

Surrounds you want above ear level if possible, so you need a stand that's tall enough. These go up to 5' tall: http://accessories.musiciansfriend....000-Monitor-Stand-Buy-1-Get-1-Free?sku=452067


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> Surrounds you want above ear level if possible, so you need a stand that's tall enough. These go up to 5' tall: http://accessories.musiciansfriend....000-Monitor-Stand-Buy-1-Get-1-Free?sku=452067


those look like nice stands but they are kind of pricey, are they any cheaper options?

thanks


----------



## mdrake

Texas said:


> those look like nice stands but they are kind of pricey, are they any cheaper options?
> 
> thanks


http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082804


----------



## Texas

mdrake said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082804


and those will be able to connect with http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-670??


----------



## eugovector

Texas said:


> those look like nice stands but they are kind of pricey, are they any cheaper options?
> 
> thanks


Yep...cinderblocks. Seriously, they make great speaker stands, but don't look very nice.

The monoprice stands I've not had first-hand experience with, but the 5lb rating makes me think the Daytons may be a little too beefy (no weight specs on the Daytons, though). By contrast, the stands I linked have a 9" square base plate, probably much more substantial than needed.

Any chance you can just wall mount the Daytons?


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> Yep...cinderblocks. Seriously, they make great speaker stands, but don't look very nice.
> 
> The monoprice stands I've not had first-hand experience with, but the 5lb rating makes me think the Daytons may be a little too beefy (no weight specs on the Daytons, though). By contrast, the stands I linked have a 9" square base plate, probably much more substantial than needed.
> 
> Any chance you can just wall mount the Daytons?


I wish I could but my apartment complex is strict about holes in the wall unfortunately, that's why i'm just looking for something cheap because i will probably wall mount them when I get a house.


----------



## eugovector

Shouldn't take anything to substantial to mount them, odds are the hole will be small. A small container of putty, some sand paper, a pint of paint, and a brush will cost you about $15.


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> Shouldn't take anything to substantial to mount them, odds are the hole will be small. A small container of putty, some sand paper, a pint of paint, and a brush will cost you about $15.


I mean ya, that is a possibility I suppose. I would rather just find some cheap stands but if I cant find any then I could mount them.


----------



## Texas

mdrake said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082804


any update if these are compatible with http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-670


----------



## eugovector

You may have to contact parts-express to see if they can give you more info about the weight of those speakers.


----------



## lsiberian

Texas said:


> any update if these are compatible with http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-670


They will be fine. they have numerous mounting options for both products. I prefer stand mounts to wall ones myself.

Remember surrounds go on the sides not the rear.


----------



## Texas

Are those these the only cables I need 

2 hdmi cables 
1 speaker wire 100ft spool ?

Or do i also need sub-woofer cables??


----------



## Texas

Ok, here is what I have ordered 

-2 pair of Behringer 2030p, For Left, Right, and Center

-1 pair of Dayton SAT-BK for the surrounds

-1 Dayton Sub120

-1 pair of Sanus Basic 24" Wood Speaker Stands -( BF-24-B ) (For front speakers)

-1 Pair of http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...&cs_id=1082804 for the satellites 

-2 hdmi cables 

-1 speaker wire 100ft spool

-They don't have a HK AVR 247 on their eBay site so I guess I will have to wait on that.


*So am I set now, or do I need any sub-woofer cables?

Also do I need anything to mount the Dayton SAT-BK satellites to the stands?*


----------



## mdrake

Be sure to take pictures of your setup! :T
You will need an RCA cable to go from the AVR (receiver) to the subwoofer. 

Matt


----------



## Texas

mdrake said:


> Be sure to take pictures of your setup! :T
> You will need an RCA cable to go from the AVR (receiver) to the subwoofer.
> 
> Matt


I will post pictures after everything arrives and I get it set-up for sure.

Would you mind posting a link to the RCA cable I will need on Monoprice, this way I can save some money on shipping.


----------



## eugovector

Just pick the length you need to run from your AVR to the sub: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023601


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> Just pick the length you need to run from your AVR to the sub: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023601


What would be an ideal spot to put my sub?

maybe underneath my bed?


----------



## eugovector

Positioning the sub is a balance between aesthetics and performance. Aesthetics you can figure out now. You know the dimensions of the sub, figure out where it will fit and where it will look good, maybe 2-3 positions.

When you get the sub, try it in those positions and leave it where it sounds best.


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> Positioning the sub is a balance between aesthetics and performance. Aesthetics you can figure out now. You know the dimensions of the sub, figure out where it will fit and where it will look good, maybe 2-3 positions.
> 
> When you get the sub, try it in those positions and leave it where it sounds best.


Ok, ya I was just trying to get an idea of how much cable to buy, I guess I'm going to go with 25 ft just to be safe.

-(Quantity 2) High Speed HDMI 1.3a Category 2 Certified Cable 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores (Gold Plated Connectors) BLACK	

-16AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable - 100ft	

-25ft Coaxial Audio/Video RCA Cable M/M RG59U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video)

So that pretty much wraps it up on the cables right, I can go ahead and submit my order?


----------



## eugovector

Texas said:


> Ok, ya I was just trying to get an idea of how much cable to buy, I guess I'm going to go with 25 ft just to be safe.


Only if you can spare the $6  Just for fun, next time you're in Best Buy, price a 25' subwoofer cable.


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> Only if you can spare the $6  Just for fun, next time you're in Best Buy, price a 25' subwoofer cable.


Hahah, yah, it is absolutely ridiculous the amount of money they charge for cables in that store. It honestly makes me sick that they can get away with that.


----------



## eugovector

Well, in fairness, the margins on their big ticket items (TVs, Computers, appliances) are a lot more slim than people realize so if they're going to keep the lights on and their employees paid, they need to make money somewhere. But, that doesn't mean that you can't be an informed shopper.


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> They will be fine. they have numerous mounting options for both products. I prefer stand mounts to wall ones myself.
> 
> Remember surrounds go on the sides not the rear.


Would you mind posting a specific link to the part I need to connect the speakers to the stands.

Thank You


----------



## eugovector

Mounting hardware is included with the stands. If it doesn't have what you need, $3 at your local hardware store will get it done.


----------



## Texas

Well good news guys, I have just finished ordering every last part. I was waiting for an HK AVR 247 Refurbished to pop up on eBay. I also ordered the rear stands so now I have to play the waiting game.

Turns out the final price including shipping was $819.00 so it was right in my budget. 

Thanks everyone and I will be sure to post pictures when I get everything set up!


----------



## mdrake

Congrats!!! Looking forward to the pictures. :T

Matt


----------



## eugovector

Enjoy!


----------



## lsiberian

Texas said:


> Well good news guys, I have just finished ordering every last part. I was waiting for an HK AVR 247 Refurbished to pop up on eBay. I also ordered the rear stands so now I have to play the waiting game.
> 
> Turns out the final price including shipping was $819.00 so it was right in my budget.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I will be sure to post pictures when I get everything set up!


Where in Texas are you going to college? I'm in the DFW Metroplex myself. 

Any RCA type cable can be used for a subwoofer until we get you to build your own. :R

If you put the Center above the TV put the tweeter on bottom(tweeters are more directional). Try not to lay it on it's side if you can avoid it because the tweeter and woofer will amplify and cancel each other at certain angles. 

The Behringer has very good off axis response so don't worry if you have it a little high or low.


----------



## Texas

lsiberian said:


> Where in Texas are you going to college? I'm in the DFW Metroplex myself.
> 
> Any RCA type cable can be used for a subwoofer until we get you to build your own. :R
> 
> If you put the Center above the TV put the tweeter on bottom(tweeters are more directional). Try not to lay it on it's side if you can avoid it because the tweeter and woofer will amplify and cancel each other at certain angles.
> 
> The Behringer has very good off axis response so don't worry if you have it a little high or low.


I got to Texas A&M, but I am originally from Denton TX, you should know where that is being from the DFW area.

I'm a little confused about your explanation of the speaker placement. I ordered two pairs of the Behringer's for The Left, Right, and Center Channel. I will be using speaker stands for the left and right speaker. Could you be more clear in your explanation, it is confusing me, sorry.

Thanks


----------



## eugovector

The tweeters on your front three speakers should be at ear level, and your surrounds 2-3' above ear-level. However, since the screen of your TV will likely be at ear-level, your speakers need to either go above or below. If it's above ear-level, turn the speaker upside down so that it's closer to ear-level than it would be if it were on the top. Also, tilt your speaker so it's aimed at you ears using Rubber Door Stop Wedges from your local hardware store.

For more info on setting up your system, start here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../4083-setting-up-your-home-theater-101-a.html


----------



## Texas

Hey guys, I was wondering what would be the best way to connect the speaker cable to the speakers. Banana Plugs? Spade? I don't have either so I would have to buy them, or just the wire? I don'tknow how to connect just the copper wire to the speaker because I have never done it before.

I can't out how to connect just the wire to the speaker? all the information I have found is just about going from + to + and - to -.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Very much a matter of preference. I personally prefer Spades, but Bananas are great for AVR's or Amplifiers with close together binding posts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector

Bare wire should be, technically, the best performing. One less point of failure/resistance. That being said, I use bananas to keep things looking clean behind my AVR.


----------



## Texas

I was wondering how I actually connect the bare wire to the back of my speakers? Do I wrap the bare wire around the binding post or what...

All my speaker terminals are binding posts.

I will be using banana plugs to connect the wire to the AVR but I will be connecting the bare wire to the speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb

Some people will split the wire into two even amounts and slip one of the sections into the hole that runs through the binding post (not the hole that the banana plug goes into) and the other wrap it around the post and then tighten the nut. If the awg is small enough put all of it through the hole and tighten the nut.


----------



## Texas

tonyvdb said:


> Some people will split the wire into two even amounts and slip one of the sections into the hole that runs through the binding post (not the hole that the banana plug goes into) and the other wrap it around the post and then tighten the nut. If the awg is small enough put all of it through the hole and tighten the nut.


Would anything bad happen if the red and black wires touched while the receiver was on?


----------



## tonyvdb

Possibly, best case is it will go into protection mode and will reset after a power cycle. The red and black (+-) should never touch, make sure that no strands are loose.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
While a bit more expensive, preterminated Cables really are handy. Unfortunately, sometimes adding Bananas to Bare Wire the connection can come loose. This has the potential of causing shorts.

If not going with preterminated Speaker Cables, just pay special attention to making the connection as tight as possible and making sure not Copper strands are loose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector

And heat shrink tubing can also keep things in place around your banana plugs.


----------



## Texas

I got everything hooked up, and it's working!! The only thing that I don't have hooked up are the two rear satellite speakers, I am waiting on the stands they should be here sometime this week.

The first thing I am watching is a Dave Matthews DVD , http://www.amazon.com/Listener-Supported-Dave-Matthews-Band/dp/B000031KHH


----------



## Texas

The only thing I am wondering is where I connect my sub woofer to, I am using this cable from my reciever but I don't know where to plug it into my sub. 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10236&cs_id=1023601&p_id=621&seq=1&format=2

Here is the back of my sub.


----------



## eugovector

Plug it into either input.


----------



## Texas

eugovector said:


> Plug it into either input.


Ok good, so I don't need to get a splitter or anything


----------



## mdrake

Nope, you don't need a splitter. The subwoofer plays mono. Congrats.... welcome to the world of good sound!!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## Texas

mdrake said:


> Nope, you don't need a splitter. The subwoofer plays mono. Congrats.... welcome to the world of good sound!!!!!!!!
> 
> Matt


Thanks, it's a world of difference! 

I can't wait until my I get my satellite speakers set up.


----------

